# Kiera the Draft cross Filly and her (learning) New Horse Owner



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, I guess I might as well start a journal here. I'm not sure where else to write this stuff down, since my friends are either not aware that I own a horse or think that I'm crazy already...or both. Plus my husband is tired of hearing about Kiera!

I am a new horse owner and I am fairly new to horses. My filly, Kiera was born in May of 2011...I almost didn't get her, and maybe some people here would feel that way as well...I was blasted on another forum for my desire to buy a young horse, and was told that I'd raise something fit only for slaughter...I was told that my horse looked like a mule, that "ugly horses eat as much as (pretty) horses", and that what I paid for Kiera was "more than the meat man would pay (for her)".

....
I was about to wash my hands of horses forever and all horse people, but my husband, who disapproved of the horse thing in general, regardless of what I was going to buy took me to the side and said...look...I know you...you know yourself. You aren't going to raise a dangerous for meat animal, and I don't understand WHY you are letting what these STRANGERS say affect you this way. Why are you even listening to them? When the seller's husband echoed my husband when I voiced these concerned, I put my foot down on all the crap floating around in my brain and put a down payment.

Kiera is a QH/Percheron cross. Her dam is a palamino QH named "Badger's Magic", who is about 14.3. Her sire was a large (I think they said 18 hands..but surely not) black Percheron stallion. Kiera is sorrel and unremarkable in color. She looks very "drafty"....but she is very sweet, intelligent and, as my barn owner says, "willing". She has her flaws, of course...she had not been handled until I bought her, really, late September. She is not 100 percent on her feet yet, though I have to brag, just a little...

The night before last, I told her "foot", and she lifted it for me and held it!!! I am really proud of her! She backs up when I say "back" and nudge her chest (Clearly I'm not a trainer, but the BO's colt, two months older isn't even 1/4 as interested in pleasing as my girl), I can now halter her no problem, she will approach me in pasture, and she seems for the most part to spook in her skin...which is to say, no leaping, jumping to the side or anything...she just kind of twitches strongly but stays planted. I can touch her belly and her butt, and my husband has cleaned her udder (? right word lol?) with no problems.

I am learning as I go, and I have to say that the BO loves my horse to death, as do the other boarders. My BO admits she has taken her 3 year old son in my horse's stall, which I'm not 100 percent pleased with, but it shows how highly she thinks of Kiera's temperament. She claims it's because my horse is "cold blooded"....and maybe this is true, as Badger's Magic did not seem nearly as nice as my girl. The BO's colt is hugely different in behavior to Kiera, it's kind of odd...he was touched from birth and is very used to human touch and presence...but he's nippy, he flattens his ears to the BO when she tries to bring him grain, and is very disrespectful and crowding in the pasture. Kiera tends to lip my clothes, which I will be discouraging, as I am afraid it will turn into nibbling. Other than that....she let me braid her tail and wrap it...I haven't gotten her to stand still in cross-ties yet, but since my time is limited outside of school/my kids, I'm taking it kind of slow. Besides...she's only 7 months old!

Another thing...my BO is of the opinion (other than that Kiera will be a "fantastic", "once in a lifetime find" horse!) that Kiera is going to be very BIG! She says that her paint colt is out of very large parents, and should be beast, but Kiera is already bigger than he is! She also says that Kiera eats every bit of hay that she puts in front of her and is eating equivalent amounts of hay as a GROWN HORSE. :shock:

I measured Kiera's cannon bone to knee, and maybe I did it wrong, but I got 15 hands adult height. I told that to the BO and she didn't believe it at ALL! I did more research and found that for larger horses with short cannon bones, the measurement of the cannon bone isn't accurate. Anyone have any guesses as to adult height? 

These pics are kind of old, within a month of when I first got her...I've been super busy lately so I haven't managed to get out there before dark lately.

















PS. I am going to be taking lessons....I have seven more weeks of Calculus which has been eating up my time. And I'm definitely going to work with a trainer...not planning to have her backed until she's three more than likely, so we have time. =)


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

So tonight I went to go see Kiera and it was fairly uneventful...I brought her some kale, and found out she either doesn't like it or doesn't trust me enough to eat it! =P

I worked on desensitizing her to a rope thrown lightly over the various parts of her body. I can tell she doesn't like it...but after a couple of twitches she stood there stoicly (you could tell she was sort of steeling herself to it) knowing that she'd get a treat when I was done. I'm pretty happy she is making progress on this...the only time I got a real good twitch out of her is when I pulled the plastic grocery bag containing the kale abruptly out of my jacket... the bag didn't seem to bug her too much, just the abruptness of my pulling it out. I'm definitely going to work on bags next though =P

I did have to correct her a little bit today. I was in her stall and the paint colt was sticking his nose between the slats of the stall to sniff at me and try to get attention...it's actually pretty funny. But as I rubbed his nose and scratched his chin, my horse got impatient and nibbly. =/
I made a harsh noise at her, loudly and sort of put my fingertips on her nose, pushing her away using the tips....She moved pretty quickly, so I'm not displeased, it's just something that has to stop. I'm not sure this time if she was looking for nibbles or just jealous of my attention being on the paint colt. She did go out of her way to bite his nose through the slats after that. =( Either way, it's something we're going to have to work on...
So! Plan of attack: Finish desensitizing Kiera to the rope and work on bags and tarp! Get horse to stop lip-ing me, and stand still in the cross ties!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like you have a long, but likely rewarding road in front of you! Especially with the support of others who have training experience and with a lot of patience, there's no reason you shouldn't be able to see everything through. Remember to ask for help when you need it- it's much easier than muddling through and confusing the issues for both you and her. I look forward to hearing about both your progress! ... and hopefully lots more pictures.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Sharpie said:


> Sounds like you have a long, but likely rewarding road in front of you! Especially with the support of others who have training experience and with a lot of patience, there's no reason you shouldn't be able to see everything through. Remember to ask for help when you need it- it's much easier than muddling through and confusing the issues for both you and her. I look forward to hearing about both your progress! ... and hopefully lots more pictures.


TY Sharpie!! =)
I know it isn't going to be all roses! I have definitely been asking questions of everyone regarding how-to and hypotheticals! I'm very happy to say that there are people who, if not in agreeance with me, will share information. This board is priceless in that people are pretty positive and there are no flame wars, so you can actually come and LEARN. Plus, Kiera seems to have a very good attitude, and I'm told she is really easy to work with, quick learning and never gives the BO any problems. That will *definitely* come in handy.
As for pictures, I have a nice Christmas ribbon she'd look lovely with, even with all the dirt. 
If I can't get in there tomorrow sometime to take pics before dark, I'll definitely get some the day after.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Those people on the other forum are full of crap. She looks just fine to me, and you seem to be doing perfectly fine. As long as you have experienced horse people to support you, so you don't have to go through the trial-and-error process, you'll have a great little mare in no time! Good luck!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

soenjer55 said:


> Those people on the other forum are full of crap. She looks just fine to me, and you seem to be doing perfectly fine. As long as you have experienced horse people to support you, so you don't have to go through the trial-and-error process, you'll have a great little mare in no time! Good luck!


Thank you Soenjer! I really didn't feel like she was "ugly" until people started ragging on her! A lot of the stuff I heard came from a prospective barn that I quickly decided I wouldn't be staying at! After that I look at her and I'm thinking...hmmm..you aren't exactly the epitome of feminine delicacy, are you? xD

Anyway we went today but the farrier was late and we were driving to an airport 2.5 hours away to drop off my daughter, so we couldn't stay. I did snap a few pics which will have to do until later this weekend when I get the time to go back, put up her new stall plaque (!!!) and attempt to brush off some of the dirt for better pictures. =D









What kind of silliness is this human creature up to now?









...did she seriously just take my picture?! 








*time to practice the 'Dramatic Horse' glare*








...and when all else fails, just stick out your tongue and hope she gets the hint! xD


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

She is very cute!!  And I really love those ears!!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

So tonight we went over to see Kiera...my husband had my son, so I went out to the pasture to get her. She came over to me as usual and let me put the halter on her head. The problem came from the BO's colt. He kept hassling me and getting in my space. I poked him with my fingers in the face like the BO suggested I do, but all he did was put his ears back and be just as pushy. I ended up pushing him away HARD when Kiera got po'd...she went to turn her butt to him, preparing to kick and I was in the line of fire trapped against the fence! So I pushed at him and yelled, and we got out of the pasture fast after that. The BO has offered to move him to another pasture...I'd like to learn how to deal with other horse's shennannigans, however Nova is very stubborn about his disrespect. I'm going to think on it....

I brushed Kiera out, and her feet look good, apparently she was fine with the farrier after the initial figuring things out. She was just covered in mud though! Uck! xD I couldn't get it all off of her since it was really wet and it wouldn't feel right hosing her off in this cold weather when remnants of snow are still on the ground! So alas....some of her "Christmas" pics are kind of mudsome. lol

One issue with her today that I have never encountered! I tied her in the cross ties, and she stood for me for a couple minutes, but when we went back in the arena the BO was putting grain in the stalls....and my horse went NUTS!!! She kept ignoring me on the lead and tried to get into the stalls...you'd really think she was starved all day!!!! I took her back to her stall and stood in front of her food dish until she calmed down...but as I went to walk away she kicked the air with her hind leg! I pushed her away from the food dish again to make sure that she realized that was a REAL NO GO. Once she stopped jiggling around, I exited the stall to let her finish so I could finally get my pics. 

Unfortunately they didn't come out that great...the lighting was really yellow, but we will try again sometime soon!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Went to go see Kiera tonight, kind of late...It's been a rough day I guess...found out I'm going to have two UNINVITED house guests tomorrow night whom I really don't care for. One of whom used to call me "fat @ss" as a nickname....I'm not a big fan of the other one either. Anyhow...so after I find that out, I managed to fall off the top of my porch onto my back on the stairs...so I went to go see Kiera...stress management, right? xD

Kiera looks good. I think she somehow grows taller in a matter of days. 0_o And wow, it must be me because both her and the paint colt seem to be on a patch of the uglies. LOL. I stood there looking at the paint colt, who is about nine months old...and his rump just looked LUMPY. So I stood there looking between him and Kiera...and her front legs right above her hoof looked painfully OFF. _So with the few nibblets of knowledge I have about conformation I tried to figure out if my horse and Nova are mutants that should be wearing full body paper bags for the rest of their lives......_
Then I decided that people are right...and young horses go through some painfully awful ugly stages. The paint colt looks like his tail is too low and almost like there's a giant bump on his butt. Kiera's butt looks fine but her legs look funky and her head is ENORMOUS. 

lol
I'm just going to go ahead and willfully ignore what they look like for awhile, I think. 

In any case, I was really happy with Kiera tonight. Her fur that isn't covered in massive amounts of mud dust is very sleek and shiny and VERY soft...she wasn't ****y to me today either, nor did she mob me for the apple slices in the plastic container I was holding. AND the best part: I went to pick up her feet, I said "Foot!" and lifted...and she lifted...AND HELD THEM UP!!!!!! I'm so excited, it only took her one visit with a REAL farrier and now she's holding her feet up for me, not just once, but with both front and back!

I know that for some people it's a small step but really consider that back in late September before I bought her, she hadn't been handled at all except to load her and her mom in the trailer... ! 

Now when we're done with cleaning tomorrow and I play hostess for awhile, I'm going to head out and work on desensitizing her a little more to the rope and perhaps bags...and maybe work on standing in the crossties for a little longer. I think that if I can get her to stand successfully in the crossties and not be nervous that will make me very happy (short term, of course lol)! Well! I'm so happy to be moving forward =)


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Well...tonight was interesting. xD
My BIL and SIL drove up from California, arriving at our house with a friend at about 11 something last night...we all ended up staying up until four, me trying to play gracious hostess, which is not exactly a role suited to me. This afternoon we all had brunch around two, after which they headed off to Niagara Falls, leaving me with some time...
So I headed out to see Kiera, since I will probably not get to see her tomorrow...since the FIL is flying in in the morning. X_X
Anyway, whereas there's only a light dusting of snow on the grass where I live, there's several INCHES at the barn, and I'm up there in a sweatshirt! I immediately made the decision that it was WAYYYY too cold for me and that I wouldn't be staying long. After picking out her feet, I decided to try her blanket on for the first time.

Well...that was interesting. =P
As soon as I pulled the velcro apart for the first time, Kiera freaked! She ran around her stall in circles trying to get as far away from the velcro as possible! I laid the blanket across her back and you'd think there were tacks in it from how fast she moved to get away from it (unsuccessfully). After the third time of adjusting the velcro she stood there unhappily, but wasn't running around or freaking out too bad. I managed to get the elastic that goes around her middle fastened, then the BO came by and showed me how to secure the cord that goes under her tail...you know, by tying it.  

All things considered, I'm fairly impressed with the progress that she made with the blanket, even though it was her first time and she was frightened. I think that I'll make sure to adjust the velcro several times every time I go see her until it's just old and she doesn't care anymore. Other than that, ever since the farrier showed up, she picks up all four feet and holds them until I place them down! =) Smart girl! 
I'm really happy that although she is seriously fugly right now, she is smart, a fast learner and has a good attitude. After all, she even "forgave" me for the blanketing after I handed her an apple slice or two.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

This is some great progress, I enjoy reading about it-- sorry if that bothers you, but I'd just like to let you know that you both sound like you're doing wonderful so far!
I would take your concerns for that other colt to his owner, though, and if they don't plan on doing anything about him, when he gets into your space in the pasture and won't leave, try smacking his chest with the lead rope. Make sure his butt isn't close to you, so he can't kick you either- that's a VERY bad thing he's doing, crowding you and your horse... at least she acts well in that situation, though!
If you're having problems with him still, I'd love to give you more in-depth advice, so if you need it you can just ask.


----------



## NC Trail Rider (Oct 24, 2011)

I enjoy reading Kiera's updates!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It's obvious you care about her very much & are quite willing to take your time w/her. As you bond w/her how she looks really won't matter very much, as she'll be "family". I think she looks just fine. Keep us posted on your triumphs-it's always nice to hear the positive, but sometimes there are setbacks, so don't let that get you down. there is a lot of information on this forum.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

soenjer55 said:


> This is some great progress, I enjoy reading about it-- sorry if that bothers you, but I'd just like to let you know that you both sound like you're doing wonderful so far!
> I would take your concerns for that other colt to his owner, though, and if they don't plan on doing anything about him, when he gets into your space in the pasture and won't leave, try smacking his chest with the lead rope. Make sure his butt isn't close to you, so he can't kick you either- that's a VERY bad thing he's doing, crowding you and your horse... at least she acts well in that situation, though!
> If you're having problems with him still, I'd love to give you more in-depth advice, so if you need it you can just ask.


Of course it doesn't bother me! I am very happy to share this experience! Since I'm able to post here, if I'm making a mistake in what I'd like to do, other people can point it out to me or make suggestions before it becomes a problem! The fact that you are reading makes me happy. =)

As for the paint colt: I will try smacking his chest with the lead rope. My concerns with him are not that he's in my space so much that he has taken OVER my space and invaded it, filling it with stinky horse. x.x He's all over me and even the finger poking towards his face only made him hesitate. I did have to yell and push him. The BO suggests waving hands towards their face. I know that something must be done, because what is currently a 500 + pound animal will double in size and STILL be in my space if I let it.

Thank you for your offer to help. =) I will surely need your knowledge and input here and there!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

NC Trail Rider said:


> I enjoy reading Kiera's updates!


Thanks! =)

@CaCowgirl: I know you are right...I felt SO BAD the other night when she tried to mow me down for the love of grain...I guess I can't blame her, she is a large animal, a baby and she probably was blazingly hungry....it's just something to work on as I keep telling myself. I will try my best not to get discouraged by those little setbacks! I keep reading the forum and books though, I think they really help. =)


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like you might need to carry a small riding crop or something similarly scary with a loud pop to smack the colt with when he crowds you if just a lead line or pushing/poking him doesn't make any impression any more. Better to scare him good once for his rudeness once than nag him constantly and ineffectively. Though, if he's like all the babies I know, he'll probably need weekly reminders!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity... how old is the colt she is in with and is he gelded?


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

He is nine months old, and he is not gelded. He hasn't dropped yet. =/
The BO is going to move him if he reaches a year and hasn't dropped. Her mare, Maya is also turned out with them, and she doesn't want to risk it, supposedly.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, both kids are out of the house and we're both working on our various projects....I figure it's a good time to see Kiera before school kicks in full force again! 
Anyway, we went to Tractor Supply and picked up some Probios, clearance fur grower stuff and a riding crop with a folded leather flap on the end. We figure that the next time that I go get Kiera from the pasture, and Nova refuses to listen to "No!" I can shoo him off with that.
Anyway, it's really muddy at the barn and there is a lot of ice, but the four or so inches of snow are gone...no blanket for Ms. Kiera tonight, so I didn't work on that. I did make sure to pick up at least one hoof to make sure she doesn't forget about that (forgot the hoofpick at home, after I forgot it in my pocket last time lol). I brushed her out really good and vetwrapped up her tail again. She's a lot less interested in solely me when my husband is around....I think she likes him... grrr xD
Anyway when she was nice and soft and shiny, we tried to use the weight tape on her. My husband says she tapes in at 560, which I think might be weird---the BO said she was at 500 sometime in the middle of October...is that a normal gain? 
It is possible that one or both of us are off. =P
Nothing much to report today...I'll go back tomorrow with the hoofpick (lol) and work with her a little, see if we can make some progress. I still need to work with plastic bags in various locations, more of the rope...and we must introduce her toooooo.....the electric shaver! 
Not going to lie....not looking forward to that lesson. X.X Just hoping that I can manage not to suck enough that she will be a decent horse to ride someday...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

About the weight gain-I had 1 filly that at around 9 months or so was gaining 3 pounds a day! Take your time w/her, don't get upset, try to do something positive at every session & progress will be made.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Well today my husband left for training, and until tomorrow when my daughter will (hopefully) be flying home, I'm alone. I went to go see Kiera, see if we could work on a little more stuff.

I put her in the cross-ties today, and she took that fairly well. I at least half of her there, then took her back to her stall to finish. I did forget the hoof pick again.  I feel really bad about it...I'll make sure to take it back tomorrow. I'm thinking I should buy more than one so that this doesn't happen again. lol.

Anyway a couple of things came up. I was discussing supplements with the BO...I'm trying to figure out if the supplements I have her on are DOING anything for her??:? I honestly can't tell! I don't want to get ripped off or do any harm ...she seems very healthy, not one spec of rain rot since that ugly sore healed that she had when I first got her...her fur is very shiny etc...the BO says that since we put her on the skin and coat supplement, her mane is very nice for a youngling... I only have her colt to compare to, and yes, compared to him, she has a very thick and slightly longer mane. The thing that confuses me though, is couldn't that just be genetics? 

I have her on Grand Coat, by Grand Meadows (Grand Coat - Horse Skin & Coat Supplements from SmartPak Equine)
Ani Med Muscle up (AniMed Muscle-UP Powder - Horse.com)

ProBios powder (Powders/Granules - Probios)

The Grand Coat stuff has some very good reviews. The muscle up has decent ones too...and again, she is much larger and beefier than the Paint Colt, who serves as a (bad, improper) control to this experiment. And as for Probios well, I just started that.
Anyone have any experiences with these? 

Another thing is, my horse is weird. She never pins her ears at me or the BO...but for the third time total, she kicked halfheartedly at the air when I was in her stall...again with the presence of grain. Last time I backed her off her grain. I was kind of confused this time, both the BO and I were in her stall...she didn't pin her ears or aim at either one of us....So...should I take a riding crop into her stall for this? This aimless kicking has averaged once a month in the past three months, I am positive it isn't a good thing...what is the best way to deal with this?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Personally, I would take the riding crop. She's not being aggressive, she's just testing- seeing what she CAN do. If she's doing it more and more often, she needs a quick, sharp reminder that no, kicking like that is not okay.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

*Wormers and Weight tape...*

It's been a rough week for me, so I haven't done much of anything, let alone working with Kiera...or wanting to write about it. 
I'm trying to figure out where to go after this...if I can even get accepted into grad school LOL. Assuming I can, a lot of applications are due NOW, which I didn't anticipate... grrr...

Anyway I got a box of stuff from horse.com today, and I definitely couldn't let the goodies pass unused.  So my daughter and I went to see Kiera and give her her wormer and stuff. 
As with the last time, no problem getting the wormer in her mouth...but I think I missed and got it in the side of her cheek...uhhh....by the way she acted, I think the wormer is less "apple" and more "poop" flavored.  I know it may be projection but I think that horse POUTED the entire time I was there! She wouldn't even take horsie nibbles, she just kinda spat them out like she didn't trust anything else I was giving her =P It probably didn't help that I think some of it got stuck in the side of her cheek and she kept licking/chewing at it!

Anyway after some grooming...and her being perfect at feet! I used the weight tape on her, once by myself and once with the BO's help. Kiera at coming eight months old stands 13 hands! I'm going to go ahead and conjecture that we'll hit the 15 hand plus mark....I'd be glad for a horse-sized horse lol.

Kiera did try to go after the cat again...silly cat. I don't know what's up with her and cats. Maybe it pokes her in her sleep or something X_X
Hopefully I'll have some time to go see her again this weekend even though I've got to study for college and the GRE for Monday.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Today my husband came home from Camp Lejeune (sp? LOLz), so we went to go see Kiera together. Again...quite an interesting time today. 

It was still daylight so I took my boots and the halter/lead to get her from the pasture. As always Nova, the paint colt was right on me as soon as I got in the fence. This time, the BO was there to see what he was doing...I pushed his neck, then tapped him repeatedly with the riding crop, as instructed. Nova put his ears back and reminded me of my cats when I manage to get that annoying itch. X_X I didn't want to hit him any harder...but luckily he stopped pushing into me and just put his head/neck across my stomach/lap area. I scritched his chest and neck and he just stood there next to me with his head/neck across me, not pushing. I walked away from him and he stood there watching as I walked towards Kiera, who decided...finally...to meet me halfway. I put the halter over her head no problems, and the lead and started to walk her out...I patted the horse next to me until I felt the lead go taught and realized...that Nova had inserted himself between myself and my horse, pushing the lead rope across his neck. X_X
I pushed him and tried to get around him. I waved the crop in his face...nope. The BO was amazed and laughing in surprise...apparently she has to smack his butt with the lead rope when trying to lead him in the halter, and here he is insisting that he should be going with me...and I literally have nothing to do with this animal. 
We got past him and through the gate, where he started pacing and whinnying in an aggitated manner. The BO says we should switch horses lol.

Anyway, Kiera was a good girl today! We went on a walk down the road and a car passed, no spooking...she did sort of rub her nose on the back of my sweatshirt on the way back and flirt with my husband though. =x Unlike the paint colt, she respects the riding crop. She is wary of it, and I only had to wave it at her/tap her chest once or twice to get her to stop trying to walk in front of me. After that, she was very very good. I made sure to rub it against her afterward....though I still don't think she likes it. xD
With that, here are some pictures from today....Kiera is looking great, me, not so much, and I'm going to be working on that weight gain very shortly (Nutrisystem, you are my friend).


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

For giggles, here is a comparison picture of the first time I went to go see Kiera, back in the middle of September:








She's grown tons, and she looks a *lot* healthier!!!!!!!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, it's been a busy week, so I haven't had much time to visit Kiera...we did work with her a few days ago, however. The barn owner was showing us how to lunge her when she gets a little older. It was kind of funny, because when the BO stopped working her, she ran to me with the same look in her eyes as my son when he's telling on me or his dad. xD It was kind of funny. It took us tying a plastic bag to the lunge whip to get her to move...luckily I had one of those on me!

Anyway today was the monthly livestock auction in Uniontown. My husband and I braved the snow, and we finally met a member from a different horse forum...the one that I no longer frequent due to just general a$$hattery and unpleasant people. She lives like 20 minutes down the road, and says that I should come down sometime soon to ride her horses with her! Woot! So though I don't have the time/energy for regular lessons until after this semester is over, I can at least get some knowledge from her! =) Anyway we all sat around for a few hours to see the goodies at the auction...which is prob why I spent a little more money than I would have, staying longer with good company.

I think I came off pretty good though! I got two bits, a snaffle and a curb bit (?), a lunge whip, another whip and another riding crop, in pink. I bought a bareback saddle pad thing for three dollars, and a few lycra "jammie" hoods to mutilate for patterns for my sewing. Let's see.... my husband bought a really REALLY super thick saddle pad that just needs to be cleaned, and that's pretty much all the horsie stuff I got. Here are some pix: 
















I really like this bit, it's pretty! My friend says it's a "five year old bit"...so we have plenty of time before it gets used...but an awesome deal at 15 bucks!


























I did go out to see Kiera today afterwards...there was a LOT of snow on the ground, and she was blanketed, so we weren't motivated to do much. I rebraided and wrapped her tail, cleaned her feet and gave her some scritches. She did her normal horsie thing and completely ignored me for hay... LOL. Hopefully I'll get out later this week...I have to measure her for the fleece sleezy hood I want to make her, plus it's been a few days since I brushed her really well.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like a great day at the auction! Nice buys.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

So...finally...an issue:
Today I went to go see Kiera early in the day, no one was around. It has been pretty snowy, though not snowing. She was in her stall, and it looks like the horses have not been turned out today. So I decided to take her on a walk. I haltered her up, and we started walking up the road. No problems at first... in fact, I started working on seeing if she was paying attention to me: I'd stop suddenly, and watch her. She caught on immediately, and would stop when I stopped. She wasn't walking ahead of me, or anything. 
I decided to turn around, and as I did, a car drove by. Kiera walked towards me, but then she got kind of stiff and full of energy. The car passed, and I praised her for not freaking...but as we started walking, she kept trying to walk faster, get in front of me a little. I made her circle, a couple of times, and then she just decided she didn't want to put up with my crap anymore....she pulled the lead rope for me and ran the half block back to the barn, whinnying the whole way. X_X

I walked back muttering retribution, and calmly walked up to her, and she faced me calmly and let me take the lead rope. Also calmly I walked over and tied her to a fence, grabbed the lunge whip, and walked CALMLY with no brisk or abrupt movements to the indoor, where I made her run around for awhile. I think I wore myself out more than her, but she was very calm and sedate when I attached the lead rope again and led her out of the indoor and back to her stall. She was even friendly as I scritched her face before I left, and watched me as I got in the car.

Ugh. I think we ended it well enough, but that sucked. Run Away horse is definitely not fun. I think it's partially due to...baby shenanigans, and partially because she was full of energy from being not let out today. Either way...I hope that we can avoid it in the future.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Went to go see Kiera tonight, since it had been a few days. There's been some stupid at school, and it seemed to be culminating in one big massive stupid (think staying an entire extra year to wait for a class only offered in Spring, when I literally only need that class LOL)...though luckily it got fixed, so that's a weight off of my mind.

I decided to put her in cross ties tonight while I groomed her. I am proud to say that though she definitely wiggled some, she didn't yank, pull, flip out, toss her head....and I left here there in the cross ties the longest she's ever been in them! Woot! So I got her all groomed up, and noticed she has a big scabbed over gash on her leg. =( My husband says it looked like somebody kicked her. There's not much I can do about it now, since it's all scabbed over, but I'm feeling kind of guilty I wasn't around to medicate it up and cover it. Well...no harm done, it seems to be healing up well.

Anyway, we also decided to measure her again. Kiera is now *13.1 hands*! =)
I wonder how much more she can grow in the next three our four months, to make that 90 percent adult height projection at 1 year? I know she has the best nutrition, so I guess we'll find out!

Pic of her tonight, taken by my husband: 








Pic of her with her Archnemesis, the cat (sent to me by the BO earlier lol)


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

OMG!
So my barn owner ripped Kiera's blanket today on accident...she texted me asking how much I wanted her to pay...I was like, no, sh*t happens, it's ok, no worries!!
She texted back saying that she will give me a free lesson to make up for it!!! It will be my first official riding lesson!!!! WHEEEE!!! *excited*


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

First lesson tonight!
I went over and brushed Kiera and picked out her hooves, then the Barn Owner saddled up her paint horse, Beauty. I was slightly worried, since Beauty is THE lead mare...she's kind of aggressive, but the Barn Owner told me she'd be a good girl, since she rode her earlier and because Beauty is kind of lazy. Well...yeah. I got on, and Beauty neck reins, which was interesting. I made sure not to have a "crotch seat" as people were saying on another forum, and I made sure not to pull her mouth or anything. It was kind of easy because well...neck reining. One thing though, is keeping my hands straight. I apparently did really really well...but Beauty kept stopping. =/ We had to get the riding crop out, since smooching, then kicking didn't work. That got her going a little better for me, but since she had so little desire to go for me, after about an hour the Barn owner decided to trade her out for the TWH, Maya.
Maya is apparently a really good horse, but started misbehaving after a leasee was timid with her, but with the BO in the arena with me, she didn't think Maya would be a problem. Maya, she assured me, didn't actually ever like to stop, so I'd have no problem getting her to go. I had to hold the reins differently, and that did take some getting used to...but the funny thing was...
Maya didn't want to go either. xD
I didn't have to hit her, but I did have to kick her and remind her we were supposed to keep going. The Barn Owner had me canter her (or is that called something different with the TWH?)...which was a weird feeling. I have to say that I did go "Oh Sh*t" LOL. The second and third time I made her canter all on my own. The barn owner was really pleased! She says that getting her to start obeying and canter for me is great progress for a first lesson! Apparently a lot of beginners give confusing signals to the horse, and don't know when to release pressure, which she tells me I'm very good at. I know my posture was crap...she did mention posture a few times, so I'm inferring that...but she did tell me I wasn't tensing my legs or anything bad. Anyway she said she'll invite me to go with her the next time she goes on a trail ride when the weather warms up! Whee!
I hope that I can schedule another lesson soon so I can practice keeping the horse going a little better, and keep my mind on holding the reins the way she showed me specifically. Good day though, I think =)


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I haven't posted in a long time...so much went bad for me. Kiera is down the road from Sacramento and I'm back in PA....I miss that horse so much! I worry that she will hardly remember me, or that she won't "care" about me anymore...blah. I know, the horse will remember me, but when I'm feeling melancholy, I can't help feeling otherwise! 

Anyway I will be moving back to CA and going to pick her up by April...I can't wait to see my girl again and make at least that part of my life right.

The Barn Owner has been sending me pictures of my girl. Here she is this month:










She seems so much bigger and THICKER than she was, even though it's only been a few months. 
I've been working with the Ponies, and though they do give me some comfort and distract me from all the stress of my life, it's not the same feeling as I get when working with Kiera. I really did get lucky when I chose that horse, as so many things could have gone wrong, but didn't. She is such a precious animal.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

She's growing so beautifully! I'm sorry to hear that you two are temporarily separated  But it'll be that much sweeter when you two finally get to see each other again! I'm sure she'll be overjoyed to see her momma again!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I grew up in Sacramento. The winters are much milder than in PA. But the hay & boarding can get expensive. Are you going to be around a base in that area? some might have stables.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks guys...yeah board is a little pricier than it is in PA...but I'm going to move to Riverside...it means I won't get to go to UC Davis as planned, but we will be near family, and should be able to rent a farm/horse property at a decent price. Just paying for hay/supplements for soon to be four animals is sure to be much cheaper than boarding all of them!!!! xD

On the winters thing, I am truly surprised she got fuzzy...didn't think that after living through a winter HERE she would grow a winter coat in North Cal!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

So for fun:

Pic when I first saw Kiera:








Last Summer:









and Now:









She will be 2 in May.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Are you familiar w/Riverside? I lived there for over 35 years, & loved the trails in the Santa Ana River bed. Are you wanting to board ,or will you be looking for a place where you can keep her on the same property?


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

No, I'm not familiar with Riverside at all. I did stay with my husband's aunt for a week a few months ago, so I know where Albertson's, CVS and Kohl's are...but that's about it. My husband says that there are some horse properties an exit or two away that might work...we're definitely trying to keep them on our own property at this point LOL.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

The "horse-iest" area there is Norco, but it's a bit more expensive also. But the best tack stores are there & lots of vets. It's also one one side of the river-Mira Loma is on the other side-it's also "horsey", but a little less pricey. Just thinking of all that makes me miss my friends & all the fun I had there.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> The "horse-iest" area there is Norco, but it's a bit more expensive also. But the best tack stores are there & lots of vets. It's also one one side of the river-Mira Loma is on the other side-it's also "horsey", but a little less pricey*. Just thinking of all that makes me miss my friends & all the fun I had there.*


Aw, I'm sorry you miss it. You can visit, right? California is even more awesome when you've been away for awhile!

After the horrible sh*t that's happened to me in the past three months, I think it's safe to say that I deserve some of that awesome. It would be a nice change of scenery... I really can't wait to see my Kiera and see...who in the world is going to be head mare. SOMEBODY has to do it, right? And both my girls are submissive as hell.
Maybe we'll have a head gelding:










Anyway, one thing I've been wondering about..*.are there horse/tack auctions over there???! *I LOVE the tack auction and I've been keeping my fingers crossed that between riverside and even TJ we might find a new place to check out.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, Mike's on Limonite Avenue has twice a month horse auctions-usually preceded by a tack auction. Limonite Avenue runs beside the Santa Ana River I mentioned earlier-it's in Mira Loma-Now Jurupa Valley after becoming a city.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

One more from last summer, just for fun:


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Sometimes it's hard for me to remember what a PITA Kiera was when I first got her. I remember some days leaving the barn so frustrated, thinking I'd made a mistake in getting her. Other days I'd make progress, and leave happy. Then those days began to outnumber the days I left frustrated, and as time passed, it's easy to glorify my drafty girl, and not remember when she wouldn't let me pick her feet up, or when she ran away from me in the field when I first got her, or that time we were walking a few months after I got her, and she pulled away the lead and ran back to the barn. xD She has done everything I've asked her for, for so long that it's easy to not remember those beginning days.

I'm working with the ponies, and it honestly in some ways seems like working with babies is easier LOL. I still see what a PITA They are...I mean they don't know SPIT, don't know why they shouldn't turn a butt to me at first, don't know wth a halter is, why they should put up with me etc. ...But they learn pretty quickly. Especially with the shetland colt. I mean, what's he going to do to me? I don't think he'll ever figure out if he's stronger than me, and thats a good thing.

Mama Pony is a completely different story. I would get so frustrated with her and think, my god I should throw in the towel. But then I reminded my husband what a butt Kiera was at first, and he in turn reminded me that our struggles aren't that different...Mama Pony has spent ten years of life not knowing that people know all the scritchy spots, and that we are not bad folk. It seems like with her it's 2 steps forward, and one back...some days she's ok with being brushed...this WEEK she's acted like the brush is going to bite her, and is back to flinching here and there. She'll make me dizzy in her stall to pick up a foot, then let me just HAVE the other. I know we've made progress, I just have to keep reminding myself that patience is they key, and to not expect to solve all her problems quickly.

I have probably ten days where I have nothing better to do but start packing nonessentials, start learning to play bass...and check out the videos and articles people have recommended to me. I think that reading up on horses with similar issues...and stopping to take a breath...will be good for the both of us.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Hm, so I'm scratching my head right now, figuratively speaking.

I've been working with the semiferal shetland pony mom, and I finally had a breakthrough two days ago, when she lowered her head for me to braid her forelock and seemed to appreciate the touch. This was huge...she only takes treats about half the time when I'm next to her, and not once has she shown any appreciation or enjoyment in contact.

Today I went out to see the ponies, and left happy, but truly confused and not sure where to go from here, really. We did the halter dance again...she moves in quick circles around her stall to get away from whatever it is that I'm doing...I threw my leg across her back at one point, because oddly enough, this usually makes her still...got the halter on her, snapped the side on, no biggie...led her out of the stall, again, no biggie, no lead rope...put her on the cross ties...and she just stood there.

*scratches head*

So yes, I know this is what she's SUPPOSED to do, but she also stands pretty quietly when tied. It's almost like ONCE UPON A TIME someone cared enough to work with her...note, she goes still if I put a leg up on her back. Kiera, good as she is, will stand when tied because she's a lazy little slug, but even though she wants to please, even she paws in cross ties. Mama Pony just stood there....*scratches head again*

So, I brush her out, stick her on a lead rope, brave the snow and lead her out to the indoor. After a verbal reminder to stay behind me (yes, I know the horse doesn't speak Engrish, but it worked lol), she walked at an acceptable distance, didn't crowd, didn't pull...I stopped walking her twice, and the second time I can say definitively...she leans across....and will put her face close to me, almost leaning a cheek against me.

...I think she's starting to like me... O_O

It's all very confusing though, the things she is willing to do vs the things she appears apprehensive to do...I swear, it makes no sense!!! We will be moving by June, and I'm definitely going to find someone to train her. As long as I can get her to trust human beings somewhat, a real trainer should be able to easily bring her the rest of the way along.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

So, true story, I'm still scratching my head as to what to think about Mama Pony. Today I confirmed to myself that now, every time I go near a front leg, mama pony lifts and HOLDS her hoof up for me to clean... O_O
Imagine this... "Dammit, pony, I'm just trying to brush your leg!!!"

I haven't gotten to pick out her back legs yet...the vet said she can wait for the farrier until next month and gave us two injectable sedatives. He gave me some tips and told me to keep working on touching, just touching until she stops trying to kick. So we've been working on that.

She also allows anyone to approach and touch her when I have her on the lead, which is nice.

One thing that I corrected for today, is that I was Furminating her belly (she does not like belly touch, IDC, it's getting done), and she halfheartedly kicked at me. It was like a brush away and not a real kick...not sure how to describe it. And when she did it, she immediately moved away and looked at me to see how I'd react, like she KNEW she did wrong. Hm...I corrected her and continued brushing.

Anyway, weird horse, glad that she's starting to turn around. She seems so much BIGGER when I think about her and talk about her, and when I go there, I realize how small she really is, and how crap that such a small thing was so afraid...Then I bend her to my will hehe. It's nice to see her lean into a scratch, or lower her head and gravitate a cheek towards my body. Several times I started to doubt if she could be redeemable, and I'm sure we aren't over all the humps, but we're making progress.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

So, good news!!!! Despite my ex's tax fraud and the delay on our return, we FINALLY got our tax refund...on Saturday for some reason, but who's complaining!

So the GREAT news is that a few days ago I bookmarked a local trainer who does PONIES AND MINIS!!!!!!

I emailed her last night as soon as I found out!!! *If it sounds good, I may send Mama Pony to a real trainer soon for a couple of months training!!!! *WHEE!!! I do want to pick up her hinds and get the farrier out first, but we are making so much progress now that I can't see it taking more than a week at this point! =D

On another note...god I miss my Kiera. I keep finding myself browsing horse ads and half arguing with my husband that we can *somehow* afford another horse before we move to a place where we can keep them at home. Deep down, I know we need to move first...and I know I'm only looking because I miss my girl. Well, either way...two months and I should be with her again! I just have to sit tight and be patient.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

well I got my baby girl back, but she is way obviously not so little anymore! its only been a couple days but things are clearly different. she defends herself with the older mare....and she is a little more standoffish with me. But I had not seen her in nine months so I guess its to be expected. 

she has had 30 days of training, 14 under saddle....but given our situation I probably won't back her. I may wait another year and get another 30 or 60 days. That would make her 3 and undoubtedly allow for more muscle mass and maturity.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

now


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

..and a before from when we brought her home


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

She has grown soooo much! I went through all the threads and cannot believe how much bigger she has gotten :shock: she looks great!


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Wow! She's HUGE and gorgeous! Do you know how tall she is now? My how time flies...

Did you end up moving to Riverside? That's where I go trail riding. I don't have a horse, so I use rental strings. I've also rented and leased in Norco. She's really looking good.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

SoldOnGaited said:


> Wow! She's HUGE and gorgeous! Do you know how tall she is now? My how time flies...
> 
> Did you end up moving to Riverside? That's where I go trail riding. I don't have a horse, so I use rental strings. I've also rented and leased in Norco. She's really looking good.


Thanks! Shes my little piggy! shes approx 15 hands though she kinda looks bigger lol.

we moved to Nuevo but really Im told we are more towards Perris I think. Somehow we are in the middle of nowhere XD

We went to Norco the other day...I want to explore more. Its totaly crazy they have a horse crossing sign outside the 7-11, right on the main road! O_O

also I just saw ads on cragslist where you can rent horses. :O Pretty cool stuff.

and um...how does anyone ride around here?! Its SOOOOO HOT!


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> Thanks! Shes my little piggy! shes approx 15 hands though she kinda looks bigger lol.
> 
> we moved to Nuevo but really Im told we are more towards Perris I think. Somehow we are in the middle of nowhere XD
> 
> ...


You're right, she does look bigger. Nice size so far, I'm sure she's not quite done though haha. 

I've heard of Nuevo after seeing some horses for sale around there and google mapped it. It looked like a pretty small town/city surrounded Perris smack in the middle of hot, hot and hotter. 

There are quite a few places to rent horses around here. They vary in quality of horses and trail but most are good. I've been sticking to the one in Riverside for about a year and a half now. We ride in the Santa Ana Riverbed and surrounding hills. 

Oh, it for SURE gets he!!ishly hot so riding eaaarrrrrrlllllyyyyy in the morning or evenings is best. Thank goodness for long summer days, we can ride as late as 7pm which feels much much better (usually). 

In fact, I was hoping to schedule a ride this weekend, but saw that it's supposed to be 93, so ummm maybe not. Besides, the barn owner doesn't take rides out if it's over 90 usually. It's just not comfortable for the horses nor the riders.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, she has really grown up! Yes, Nuevo is quite hot, & not a lot of trees. Norco is a fun place to go-if you need tack check out Thrifty Horse-they are on 6th street next to Boot Barn. If you can trailer, riding the river bed is nice & much cooler.


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

^^^ what she said! :lol: Love me some Thrifty Horse. They have a horse "parking lot" outside there too so you can leave your horse while you shop. I still always get a little shocked and laugh when I see horses in the drive thrus around town.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

SoldOnGaited said:


> ^^^ what she said! :lol: Love me some Thrifty Horse. They have a horse "parking lot" outside there too so you can leave your horse while you shop. I still always get a little shocked and laugh when I see horses in the drive thrus around town.


must try this!!!! lol

Ill check out the store. of course I could probablypopulate a small tack shop myself.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok so update: I've ridden Kiera (I say that loosely LOL) three times total, the last being today.

I got her to trot! I can definitely see the "green thing". I've been pretty sick for weeks now, it's hard enough to get out of bed and off the couch, let alone go out in this nasty desert heat and ride a horse!!! 

Anyway I finally got a real trot out of her today! It did take a riding crop. i gave her the cues many times and all she did was flick her tail at me and refuse...so...I pulled out the crop and whacked her but. At first I couldn't make myself smack her really, I know I need to get over that....lesson horses mostly need to know I have the crop, and my other horse definitely doesn't need any encouragement to GO...so I smacked her I'd say medium hard, and she picked up a trot! I immediately praised her and after we did a circle, I got off. My body definitely feels the last few weeks of sickness and couch surfing LOL. She stood to be dismounted like a good girl, and then I gave her a big old handful of hay and put her back with her buddies.

So, short, and ending on a positive note. Not really sure where I'm going to go from here though. I'm torn between wanting for her to have consistent light training and leaving her completely alone for the next year.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Quickie update because tablets suck. I have NOT been riding Kiera, in case anyone is worried.  I realize that she is probably not hurt by a walk, which was 95 percent of what we were doing, but right now, between her age, motivating her, this HEAT, and my own lack of motivation....she ia getting some time off, lol. 

She is doing good thpugh! I got up the energy to bathe her for the first time since we got her back, and 90 percent of the time she stood like a lady! She did knock DH's hat off trying to kiss his face, and she slobbered my right cheek doing the same. TBH, I think the bath must have felt good, since its been anywhere from 90-100+ degrees! 

It was funny because while DH went to rinse her tail, I was holding the lead rope and she brought her knee up to paw. I just gave her a LOOK and went "AAH!". She slowly brought her leg down with this embarassed expression on her face, like..."sorry, Mom"!

I had wanted to take pix, but she is missing fur and scabby in a bunch of spots. Needless to say, I am NOT pleased with Hubbys mare....So...hopefully Ill get some new pix soon.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

I just wanted to say its wonderful you wrote all of your experiences on here.ive been enjoying reading it and some things will help me raise joker when he comes home.I think youve done a wonderful job with your horse and cant wait to read more.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

One thing I don't get about Kiera is the "naughty dog" type attitude/expression I get from her.

Sort of like in the pawing issue during the bath, where if I catch her and make an upset noise, she stops and has that hangdog look on her face.

Yesterday evening I decided to get a quick pic of Kiera, despite all the bite marks on her back from hubby's evil mare. I went to pull her fly mask off, and as soon as I reached, she started walking away. (She HATES velcro). I went with her for a sec but she started speeding up her walk, so I stood there and said "KIERA! Where the heck are you going? Come here!"

She turned around with that same type of hangdog look on her face, slowly walked over and stood for me to pull off the fly mask. I am really not imagining things...it's pretty much the same look my old Golden Retriever would make when he knew he was caught going in the trash or chewing up a kids toy.

It's all very weird. Is it a youthful rebellion thing? She clearly knows the right thing, and will do the right thing when I call her on it. Is this something she will outgrow?

Couple pix from today...ignore the poo...the hurt ones have been hanging out near the gate/place where I feed them ever since the dog attack.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Such a sweet face <3


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Looking great! It was interesting because I went from page 2 to the last page and barely recognized her! she grew up so different than in the first few pictures I saw. You can tell tho she is going to be filling a lot still. She's way to lean for her age AND her breeding. You may not see finish maturing until she's 5 or 6.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

My2Geldings said:


> Looking great! It was interesting because I went from page 2 to the last page and barely recognized her! she grew up so different than in the first few pictures I saw. You can tell tho she is going to be filling a lot still. She's way to lean for her age AND her breeding. You may not see finish maturing until she's 5 or 6.


She has a ways to go, lol.

She tapes to over 1000 pounds now, though I havent checked her height, I DO know that I can no longer feel her ribs. Guessing she needs exercise! but not quite sure how to do that. I dont want to hurt her, and there is conflicting info out there.

Anyway a few pics from about 2 weeks ago. I took apple slices out there and became the Pied Piper of horses:


----------

